
Clustering Elixir nodes on Kubernetes - weatherlight
https://substance.brpx.com/clustering-elixir-nodes-on-kubernetes-e85d0c26b0cf#.f8lv2hmhu
======
rcarmo
These guys are doing some pretty great stuff. See also
[https://github.com/edevil/kubernetes-
deployment](https://github.com/edevil/kubernetes-deployment) for their K8s
deployment scripts.

